# cats and rabbits?



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

I adopted a mini Lop bunny 3 days ago. I have been locking both dogs and the kitties up in another room so the bunny can run freely ( yes she's litter box trained  ). The kitties have taken the liking of the rabbit and i'm worried they'll think she's food?. I'm probably just being over paranoid but i have used a squirt bottle to keep them away from the cage. Now little miss Carmen is sleeping ontop of the bunny's cage 8O lol. When do you guys think it is safe to let the kitties and bunny meet without the bunny being caged up?. I think Tiger and Carmen are more curious than anything, hopefully they dont think she's a tasty meat :lol: . 


I will have to take some pictures!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I think Tiger and Carmen are still too little to think of the rabbit as a prey item. The dogs are much more likely to have predatory feelings toward your bunny.
I hope all works out, and everybody gets along.  
Pictures, pictures!!


----------



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

here is a little cllip of the critters 

I will be buying some stuff this weekend to build a bunny condos, those pet store cages are never big enough!.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

So Cute! :luv


----------



## raynravyn (Sep 27, 2008)

AAwwwww, too cute!


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

My sister's bunny and kitty have co-existed together in her small apartment for a couple of years now. I've never heard of her having any problems with the two living together. My sister's bunny is bigger than her kitty though.... While on the subject, one of my local pet stores had a bunny for sale that was supposed to grow to be 35 pounds!!!!!! I don't recall the breed, but that is just a little more than my full grown cocker spaniel weighs!!!!! 8O


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*bUNNIES!!!!*


----------



## fourisbest (Apr 13, 2008)

Debbie of SD said:


> My sister's bunny and kitty have co-existed together in her small apartment for a couple of years now. I've never heard of her having any problems with the two living together. My sister's bunny is bigger than her kitty though.... While on the subject, one of my local pet stores had a bunny for sale that was supposed to grow to be 35 pounds!!!!!! I don't recall the breed, but that is just a little more than my full grown cocker spaniel weighs!!!!! 8O



My cousin has a bunny like that.... he was black and white, and was HUGE!!
He is about 2yrs old now I think, and is just a doll!!
He acted like a little dog.... woud play fetch and everything!!
Just like these!!
Though 35lbs sounds a little much for the German Giant breed, they get around 15+lbs


----------



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

fourisbest said:


> Debbie of SD said:
> 
> 
> > My sister's bunny and kitty have co-existed together in her small apartment for a couple of years now. I've never heard of her having any problems with the two living together. My sister's bunny is bigger than her kitty though.... While on the subject, one of my local pet stores had a bunny for sale that was supposed to grow to be 35 pounds!!!!!! I don't recall the breed, but that is just a little more than my full grown cocker spaniel weighs!!!!! 8O
> ...


 8O that's huge! i would have ran if my bun got that big! :lol: cute though


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I had a rabbit. Honestly, I think cats "know" better between pets vs. wild/prey........I haven't had issues with having cats and a bunny, chinchilla etc. however, I would very much be against leaving them alone unsupervised. If you are around, fine, just incase, but never...ever...leave them unattended.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

My mollygirl hates other cats but she loves the bunnies. When I put her in kitty jail the girl said she would hiss at the other cats but would love on the bunnies.


----------

